# Realistictemp numbers?



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just built together my computer, I made sure to tuck away all cables nice for a good airflow.

Ive only got 1 systemfan, 1 gpu fan, 1 PSU fan and one CPU fan.

I checked the temperatures with "Dual Core Center" (MSI)..
CPU is 29 celcius and System is 24 celcius... seems a bit too low almost.
(And ive been using it for 6h +)


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

the cpu is now 22 and system is 27


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use the Bios for the most accurate Temp & Voltage readings.
If we knew what hardware you are using we could comment on the temps.
What you are showing are very decent.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Its a pretty cheap system:


> *Ace Ecco 420 Midi Tower Black Fans: 1x 120mm Bak, mATX, ATX, 2x USB, I/O: AC97, HD Audio
> 
> Silver Power SP-SS500 500W PSU ATX 12V V2.2, 80 Plus, Standard, 1x 6pin+1x 6+2pin
> 
> ...


Im pretty happy with the numbers, consideríng I didnt go over 500-600 bucks on some specific cooling hardware etc, all I have is basically a fan on the PSU, GPU, CPU and the System one.. I managed to play MW2 for hours without it overheating (or anything above 34 really)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you see the same numbers in the Bios you have a very cool running system.
Side note: I would strongly suggest you replace the Silver Power PSU with a good quality unit if 5670 GPU to live. This forum suggests a minimum 550W for any PC using a PCI-E GPU. SeaSonic & Corsair PSU's are top quality.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyree said:


> If you see the same numbers in the Bios you have a very cool running system.
> Side note: I would strongly suggest you replace the Silver Power PSU with a good quality unit if 5670 GPU to live. This forum suggests a minimum 550W for any PC using a PCI-E GPU. SeaSonic & Corsair PSU's are top quality.


I was told that before too, but Silver Power is *made by* SeaSonic (Check this link, look at what Koala answers in the bottom:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/budgetpc-strong-enough-for-new-decent-games-507839.html


 )

And a sidenote is also that the hd5670 uses very little power to run.
From PCGamesHardware:


> Radeon HD 5670 results
> The Radeon HD 5800 and HD 5700 already convinced with low power consumption. The Radeon HD 5670 is no exception to this: *In idle mode the card needs only 14 watt. When running Race Driver Grid the power consumption goes up to 49 watt and if challenged with Furmark the card needs 62 watt.*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep but when they test cards for reviews they are 1 tested in a sealed air conditioned room, 2 put on a system running minimum hardware and 3 not always tested at full load. So half the time when see reviews on how much power they use its totally different to how much power they will use in the real world i.e a home environment.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh okay... Im not sure if I want to get a new PSU already since I havent had this for more than a week now, but I will probally get me a stronger one later on then.

Whats the worst/some of the bad things that can happen if I use a PSU that isnt supplying enough?

*And EDIT: Heres a pic of BIOS temp. after running COD: MW2 for 3-4 hours:*









*
I have a question though, if I would lets say overclock through BIOS/or through software or the MSI "Easy OC Switch" on the mobo - would I have to get a stronger PSU too? (GPU /CPU OC'ing**)*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

o/c'ing pulls more power just keep an eye on the 12v line voltages

it is one of seasonics lower quality units prefer to see a quality 550w in it


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

dai said:


> o/c'ing pulls more power just keep an eye on the 12v line voltages
> 
> it is one of seasonics lower quality units prefer to see a quality 550w in it


Ah alright. What is there to keep an eye on exactly


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hamada90 said:


> I was told that before too, but Silver Power is *made by* SeaSonic (Check this link, look at what Koala answers in the bottom: )


"Some" SilverPower PSU's are made by SeaSonic. The older ones had ZM or ZF in their numbers but I don't know about the new ones. We suggest SeaSonic & Corsair because they are all top quality.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't want to see the 12v line going any lower


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

dai said:


> you don't want to see the 12v line going any lower


Ah okay, is the current value good? 11.9


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its within acceptable tollerance, you dont want it getting any lower though.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> its within acceptable tollerance, you dont want it getting any lower though.


Ah alright, but isnt going Over 12 a bit too dangerous?
lets say it would have been 13 or even 15


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

over or under by 10% is what the industry says is acceptable but most people like us on here say over or under by more than 5% is bad.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

ah okay, well then im pretty safe i guess


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Since I used to test power supplies and have seen what happens when you underpower a system then If I had the one you have I wouldn't be overclocking with it and I would be starting to worry.

You asked what could happen if you keep on using it. Intermittent shutdown, freezing and locking up, fire, damage to some or all pieces of hardware. Total system death.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Since I used to test power supplies and have seen what happens when you underpower a system then If I had the one you have I wouldn't be overclocking with it and I would be starting to worry.
> 
> You asked what could happen if you keep on using it. Intermittent shutdown, freezing and locking up, fire, damage to some or all pieces of hardware. Total system death.


Wow. . . . . 
But, lets see here.. isnt there a limit of how strong a PSU can be?
I mean, what would happen if I would install a...900w good quality PSU on this hardware that needs like 550-650 tops?

And also, the thing is that, the parts you see are not parts that I personally picked out, they came in a package from a certain webstore thats one of the biggest/most respected onlinestores in northern europe ("Komplett"). So, I'm having some trouble actually accepting that the PSU is too weak haha..
Heres a link to it, even though its in swedish:

http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=323200

You can see what the package contains (the parts) in the middle of the first page.

(maybe you can google-translate it directly)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a power supply only uses what it need, so if you have a 900w psu but your system only needs 600w then you have 300w to play with i.e upgrading to better cpu and gpu and more drives etc etc

I can read swedish and german so I know what it says. Your psu is a silver power 500w and if you ask any hardware engineer who is directly related to building and upgrading PCs they will tell you that any new system (which will be PCIe for the graphics cards) even with low PCIe graphics cards in them should have a minimum wattage of 550w and the PSU should be a good quality unit to minimize the risks of over volting or dirty power.

It's upto you at the end of the day, we are only advising from our own experiences which include fixing peoples damaged systems and such.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> a power supply only uses what it need, so if you have a 900w psu but your system only needs 600w then you have 300w to play with i.e upgrading to better cpu and gpu and more drives etc etc
> 
> I can read swedish and german so I know what it says. Your psu is a silver power 500w and if you ask any hardware engineer who is directly related to building and upgrading PCs they will tell you that any new system (which will be PCIe for the graphics cards) even with low PCIe graphics cards in them should have a minimum wattage of 550w and the PSU should be a good quality unit to minimize the risks of over volting or dirty power.
> 
> It's upto you at the end of the day, we are only advising from our own experiences which include fixing peoples damaged systems and such.


Wow you know how to read Swedish and german? Nice..

Hmm well alright, your argument is only 100% logical so I dont see why I should argue against that, ill be using this PSU for a month or two tops but eventually ill upgrade to a stronger one.
By the way, would you have any idea of how strong a PSU would have to be if i would pull out that HD 5670 GPU and put in a stronger more powerdemanding one like one in the 58xx?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well if you get a good quality power supply like a corsair then I would suggest the corsair 750TX at the very least or if you decided to upgrade to an even better card a couple of years down the line then the 850TX would make your system just about future proof.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome help, appreciate everything bud.
By the way, is it true that the power drops as the temp. increases?








Had no idea about it, im glad my system is very cool then, it never goes over 34C even when playing MW2 for hours..

And by the way, my Silver Power SP-SS500 500W PSU has 80%plus mark, is that something good/average?

Oh and I did a test on the corsair site, by entering processor, HD, GPU etc and this is the result:
http://www.corsair.com/psufinder/re...5798&cpu_oc=False&cpu_oc_ex=False&vc_oc=False

basically anything between 400-650, i guess im dealing a bit in the middle now and a stronger would be the best if i contineud with it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as components work harder they create more heat and in turn need more power. So strain will be put on the psu so the answer is yes.

You should never by a psu that isn't 80+ unless its more. Basically 80+ means that the psu can put out its full power for 80% of the time (no psu can currently do it 100%). Corsair now have PSUs that are 80 and even 90% efficient as do seasonic.

remember the corsair site isn't taking into account ambient room temps or any future upgrades. you should be going for the 650 atleast and 750 if you want to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah yes, very true... Im going to start doing some researching over here then, see where I can find me a good 850watt psu corsair/seasonic like the ones you mentioned then (850TX).
Thank you so much for the help, always nice with someone who knows his stuff instead of assumptions here and there heh.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am sure there are plenty of places in Sweden that you will be able to order from online or have hardware shops somewhere near you.

I actually know a hardware engineer in Sweden, I cant remember where he is but if you have problems finding good equipment drop me a pm and I will get in touch with him and he will be able to tell me where to tell you to shop.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> I am sure there are plenty of places in Sweden that you will be able to order from online or have hardware shops somewhere near you.
> 
> I actually know a hardware engineer in Sweden, I cant remember where he is but if you have problems finding good equipment drop me a pm and I will get in touch with him and he will be able to tell me where to tell you to shop.


Ah, sounds good! Ill see what I can do and ill get back to you if I feel like I need it.. I cant help but to ask haha, how(/why) can you read swedish/german and how do you even know the guy here haha..Guessing youre in the US?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No I am in the UK. I can read speak swedish because my sister was an au pair to a swedish couple years ago and they used to come and stay at my house sometimes. I sort of picked it up. My last girlfriend was also Swedish.

I know the hardware engineer through my last job where he came to my company to see our power supply and PCB testing procedures.

I learned German in school.

hope you get everything sorted. Lycka till!


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aaah! Thats awesome haha. Tack så mycket! Appreciate all the help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Inga problem


----------

